# Your travel bucket list?



## Bobw235 (Oct 25, 2015)

With retirement rapidly approaching, my wife and I are regularly discussing places we'd like to visit.  In no particular order, here are some of the places I hope to visit in the years ahead.  A trip across the country is first up on our list.  Other destinations we've discussed:


Iceland (Will be nice to see more than the inside of the airport on our trips to England)
New Zealand
Australia
France
Norway
Switzerland
Scotland (been there, but didn't get to explore much beyond Glasgow)
England (really want to get out and explore the different regions beyond those I've already been to)
Ireland
I'm sure there will be other destinations, but what's on your travel bucket list?  Any recommendations?  I'm looking forward to exploring with my camera in hand and seeing more of the world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

Some of the places on our list are places we want to return to:  upcoming trip to Thailand, Australia, France, Uganda.  There are lots of places in Scotland and England I'd like to return to and new areas I haven't visited.
New Zealand
Germany
SW US
West coast US up into Canada (dh hasn't been yet but I've been up the coast of Cali)
Parts of Canada
Cambodia
River cruise on either the Danube or Rhine


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Some of the places on our list are places we want to return to:  upcoming trip to Thailand, Australia, France, Uganda.  There are lots of places in Scotland and England I'd like to return to and new areas I haven't visited.
> New Zealand
> Germany
> SW US
> ...


My sister-in-law loves to travel and did a trip to Cambodia.  She loved it!  My son lived in New Zealand for a year before he got married and said it was the most beautiful place he'd ever seen.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> My sister-in-law loves to travel and did a trip to Cambodia.  She loved it!



I especially want to see Angkor Wat.  It is just across the Gulf from where we stay in Thailand, but a flight from there is outrageous.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2015)

First, I've seen a lot of the US but there are a few places I haven't been but would like to visit:

Seattle
Hawaii
San Francisco and further northern California
Boston
Maine

I've been to Canada and also Mexico.

Would like to visit Italy, Greece, Egypt, Tahiti, and Fiji.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> First, I've seen a lot of the US but there are a few places I haven't been but would like to visit:
> 
> Seattle
> Hawaii
> ...



Have enjoyed Seattle (we have close friends there) on several visits and of course live just outside of Boston (loads to see in this area) and used to go to SF on business.  A great city.  Love Maine and it's one of my favorite vacation spots along with Vermont.  I will likely add Italy to my list.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2015)

Bob, another one I have heard about.....Istanbul, Turkey. Several people (including Oprah) say it's the most beautiful place. I saw her talk about it on her show. Also a former co-worker was in Istanbul about 10 yrs ago and raved about it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Bob, I recommend a long trip that includes Ireland, Scotland and England. Are you willing to drive?


----------



## Pam (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't afford to go travelling but I'm not too bothered as I did a fair bit in my early years and I now enjoy going out on day trips with my grandson. If I had the money I would love to tour Scotland. I did go there a number of years ago but only on a day trip to Glasgow and a weekend  in Moffat (Dumfries and Galloway). I loved what I saw in Moffat.The one country/culture I am fascinated by are the  Sami people in the region of Northern Finland/Sweden etc.. I'll never get there so I am quite content watching/reading about them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Pam said:


> I can't afford to go travelling but I'm not too bothered as I did a fair bit in my early years and I now enjoy going out on day trips with my grandson. If I had the money I would love to tour Scotland. I did go there a number of years ago but only on a day trip to Glasgow and a weekend  in Moffat (Dumfries and Galloway). I loved what I saw in Moffat.The one country/culture I am fascinated by are the  Sami people in the region of Northern Finland/Sweden etc.. I'll never get there so I am quite content watching/reading about them.



Pam, you're not that far from Scotland.  Couldn't you and grandson take a driving tour?  There are bargains in accommodation if you shop around and book early enough.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Bob, I recommend a long trip that includes Ireland, Scotland and England. Are you willing to drive?



I've not yet driven in England, but realize at some point I'll have to give it a go.  I know that's the only way I'll get to see all the beauty that those countries hold.  Think I just need some practice in an uncongested area where I won't hurt someone.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Bob, another one I have heard about.....Istanbul, Turkey. Several people (including Oprah) say it's the most beautiful place. I saw her talk about it on her show. Also a former co-worker was in Istanbul about 10 yrs ago and raved about it.


My sister-in-law went to Istanbul and said it was a wonderful adventure.  She had a great time.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 26, 2015)

Go, Bob, go!
i have been very lucky, and been to lots of fabulous places, but I don't enjoy holiday in on my own very much, so go while there are two of you!
i have done a coach tour of New Zealand; which was great, and my trips to South Africa have been with a friend, staying in her house; home comforts! But over a week on my own with no one to talk to ...I'd rather stay at home....


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I've not yet driven in England, but realize at some point I'll have to give it a go.  I know that's the only way I'll get to see all the beauty that those countries hold.  Think I just need some practice in an uncongested area where I won't hurt someone.



Just stay out of London and Dublin!  I drove in Ireland without having driven on roundabouts or on the left.  Driving on the left was fine, but I didn't know the rules of the roundabouts, especially the multilane ones.  This is helpful for learning roundabouts:
http://www.2pass.co.uk/roundabout.htm#.Vi4BrH7hAdV

A car is really necessary to be able to see the prettiest parts of the countries.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Go, Bob, go!
> i have been very lucky, and been to lots of fabulous places, but I don't enjoy holiday in on my own very much, so go while there are two of you!
> i have done a coach tour of New Zealand; which was great, and my trips to South Africa have been with a friend, staying in her house; home comforts! But over a week on my own with no one to talk to ...I'd rather stay at home....



I did that trip to Ireland on my own for two weeks and had a great time, and I've had short trips to places hubby didn't want to visit.  I do love to travel with hubby though.  But if husband goes before me, I will travel on my own.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I've been in or through 11 of the US states.  I've been to Florida on business, butI'd like to drive from Miami down the Keys to Key West.  I've been told it's quite spectacular (unless you do it too often)!

I've travelled quite a bit in Europe and never tire of Germany.  Of the places I haven't been, I'd like to see some of Canada.
People have recommended going to Calgary (I have a niece who is a GP there) and drive west to end up in Seatle.

Pam, I hope you get to see Scotland and I recommend Northern Finland.  Go to the Arctic circle and visit Santa Claus's village (open all year).


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I think I've been in or through 11 of the US states.  I've been to Florida on business, butI'd like to drive from Miami down the Keys to Key West.  I've been told it's quite spectacular (unless you do it too often)!
> 
> I've travelled quite a bit in Europe and never tire of Germany.  Of the places I haven't been, I'd like to see some of Canada.
> People have recommended going to Calgary (I have a niece who is a GP there) and drive west to end up in Seatle.
> ...



Can highly recommend Canada as a destination.  Check out my album on the Canadian Rockies.  Believe I also put one up for Nova Scotia, a really great place to visit.  We spent two weeks there.  Also recommend Vancouver Island.  Seattle is a great destination.


----------



## oldman (Oct 27, 2015)

After a career as an airline pilot and flying in excess of 10,000,000 miles, my only travel desire is to maybe make a trip to Alaska. I don't know why, it just seems that I am supposed to go there for some reason. I have a pilot friend that flew to Anchorage as his primary route. He always told the rest of us how beautiful it is up there in the summer. He suggested that I fly into Anchorage and then take the train ride through the wilderness and then end the trip with a cruise through Glacier Bay. I just might do that.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 27, 2015)

oldman said:


> After a career as an airline pilot and flying in excess of 10,000,000 miles, my only travel desire is to maybe make a trip to Alaska. I don't know why, it just seems that I am supposed to go there for some reason. I have a pilot friend that flew to Anchorage as his primary route. He always told the rest of us how beautiful it is up there in the summer. He suggested that I fly into Anchorage and then take the train ride through the wilderness and then end the trip with a cruise through Glacier Bay. I just might do that.


Alaska is definitely on my list of destinations.


----------



## rider1046 (Dec 1, 2015)

As much as I've always wanted to travel to Australia and New Zealand, visit Africa, South America, see more of Europe, cruise the islands, and wander around southeast Asia, my bucket list is confined pretty much to travel around the USA. I've been to all 50 states, Canada and Mexico, but haven't seen enough yet. The one thing I'd like to do is drive from home to Prudhoe Bay, Alaska alone. My wife would not do this trip. I want to pack my pickup, put an insulated camper shell on the back with a bunk and camping cook stove in it, load my cameras and head out. That's my dream. Probably never get to do it because my wife couldn't, but a man can dream, can't he?


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2015)

One place that has always been on my list:  the palace of the Dalai Lama in Tibet.  

When I was in the fourth grade, we had to write an essay about where we'd like to visit when we grew up.  I had seen the picture of the palace in a book and was absolutely fascinated by it.  I wrote about it in my essay.  My teacher, who was a sadistic old bee-yotch (you should see what people on a Facebook board who went to my school have said about how she almost put them off education for good), made me write it over again, saying that I wouldn't ever go there and I need to write about someplace I'd REALLY go to.  

OK, granted.....I haven't been there yet, but I'm still _relatively_ young and who knows? I may make it yet.   And if I do, I'm going to climb the steps, stand at the top, and yell "LOOK AT ME, MRS. HELDERMAN.  I'M HERE!"   It's not exactly a Buddhist thing to do, but then I'm not exactly Buddhist, y'know?

More realistically, I'd love to go to Scotland and walk in my ancestors footsteps.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 1, 2015)

jujube said:


> One place that has always been on my list:  the palace of the Dalai Lama in Tibet.
> 
> When I was in the fourth grade, we had to write an essay about where we'd like to visit when we grew up.  I had seen the picture of the palace in a book and was absolutely fascinated by it.  I wrote about it in my essay.  My teacher, who was a sadistic old bee-yotch (you should see what people on a Facebook board who went to my school have said about how she almost put them off education for good), made me write it over again, saying that I wouldn't ever go there and I need to write about someplace I'd REALLY go to.
> 
> ...



Have you seen the film 7 years in Tibet?  I'd love to visit Llasa.

But if you get to Scotland stop in for a cuppa!


----------



## IKE (Dec 6, 2015)

I did a lot of traveling when younger both in the military and as a civilian.......mainly south Amer., the orient and the middle east but mama has said a few times that she'd really like to go to Peru and see the ruins at Machu Picchu.

I'm done with flying but I told her that if she could figure out a way for us to go without me setting foot on a 'big silver bird' I'd take her........I doubt we go.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 18, 2015)

Advice to all: do it while you can,you will be glad you did.  We are 81 and 80, we don't move as fast as we used to.  Anything involving walking probably won't happen.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 18, 2015)

I want to visit Cuba,_ el lugar de mi nacimiento.  _  I want to see the sights, and sit in a sidewalk cafe, sipping an espresso in a demitasse cup and puff on a hand rolled Cuban cigar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 18, 2015)

Manatee said:


> Advice to all: do it while you can,you will be glad you did.  We are 81 and 80, we don't move as fast as we used to.  Anything involving walking probably won't happen.



We definitely are! We are 63 and 67 and going until we can't.


----------



## MN Ryder (Dec 20, 2015)

Chinese Wall on the continental divide in Montana's Bob Marshall Wilderness


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful MN Ryder!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 20, 2015)

That is really spectacular, Ryder!  Never heard of Bob Marshall Wilderness before.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

If money were no object and me and hubby were more physically mobile
England, Scotland and Wales
Thailand with son's family to meet daughter in laws family
Italy with my Mother in Law's ghost, she was fluent and a social butterfly
Amsterdam for both the history and space cakes

Wanted to add two
Israel, but I need a ghost named Aviva, fluent and she went every summer, the perfect guide!
San Simeon, went there as a kid. Who did I know from Hearst and all the Hollywood legends? My Mom was enraptured. I could definitely appreciate it now, ditto for San Francisco


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 20, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> My sister-in-law went to Istanbul and said it was a wonderful adventure.  She had a great time.



Don't stop at Istanbul. Turkey has many excellent sites of antiquity - the excavations at Troy and Ephesus are fascinating and there are many Roman sites as well. For Australians there is the added attraction of the Gallipoli battle fields of the ill fated  WW I attempt to open up the Dardanelles by British and Commonwealth forces.


----------



## MN Ryder (Dec 21, 2015)

The Bob Marshall Wilderness is +1.1 million acres of wild mountain terrain just south of Glacier National Park.  No motorized vehicles or machines or bicycles allowed & of course there is no cell reception so we really experience the natural world here.  Looking forward to returning again this year.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2015)

I would LOVE to go back to Europe, and to England, Scotland and Ireland.  I kind of doubt I'll ever be able to afford it, though.  When I was in Europe before, I had the luxury of being a military dependent stationed in Germany, so it didn't cost much to go all over.  I never got to England, though, and I wish I had done so.


----------

